# XML/XHTML und Namespaces



## xardias (30. Nov 2005)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich brauche für ein template system eine xml DTD welche xhtml erweitert. ich habe gehofft, dass folgendes möglich ist:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<tml xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xmlns:thor="http://www.y2k1.org/thor10" xml:lang="de">
	<body>
		<thor:param name="title" value="dev-area Irc Network" />
		
		<div class="dataset" thor:module="blablubb">

		</div>
	</body>
</tml>
```
ich nutze als default namespace xhtml, und zusätzlich den namespace thor für mein template system. 
Dass Zeile 4 möglich ist ist klar, nur frame ich mich ob zeile 6 (_<div class="dataset" thor:module="blablubb">_)  so möglich ist.
Wenn ich diese templates lokal validieren möchte, wie komme ich an DTD's für xhtml und wie könnte ich meine zusätzlichen tags und attribute hinzufügen?
Ich bin nicht ganz so fit was DTD's betrifft daher bin ich auf jeden link der mir da weiter helfen könnte dankbar.

Danke
Dennis


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Nov 2005)

DTDs kennen keine Namespaces

du musst Schemas lernen 

und es soll wohl nicht tml sondern xml heissen??


----------



## xardias (1. Dez 2005)

ich suche momentan ein XSD für Xhtml 1.1 jedoch kann ich sowas nicht finden.. gibt es das? oder bastelt das w3c noch daran?

(tml oder xml ist doch eigentlich egal. ich habs tml genannt als mittelding zwischen thor (so heißt das framework/template system) und html)

edit: hat sic erledigt. ich depp hab bei google aus versehen nur nach deutschen seiten gesucht.. . kann ja mal passieren


----------

